# traeger smokers



## kathrynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Was in Costco today in Huntsville. They had specials on the smokers and pellets. Don't know if its a good deal or not....but they were cool!


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 12, 2012)

I've heard quality has slipped in an effort to meet the masses.  Is that true?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 12, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> I've heard quality has slipped in an effort to meet the masses.  Is that true?


Yup!

I own a Traeger Texas(Clone)

1/2 the price of the name brand

I added an Ortech Controller and the pellet grill/smoker works good


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 13, 2012)

I was wondering that too Bama!  The guy was waaaayyyyy too pushy for me.  We got to talking BBQ stuff (and I am a Southern Girl and don't meet a stranger)...but was just pushy.  I liked the smokers...but I really like what mine does for me...if it aint broke! Just Sayin!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 13, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> I was wondering that too Bama!  The guy was waaaayyyyy too pushy for me.  We got to talking BBQ stuff (and I am a Southern Girl and don't meet a stranger)...but was just pushy.  I liked the smokers...but I really like what mine does for me...if it aint broke! Just Sayin!


These guys travel the country and set up temporary shop at local Costco Stores

If you do have an issue, are you supposed to call your local Traeger Dealer for service?

Kinda like Carnies!


----------



## rrhac (Nov 13, 2012)

I own a Traeger Junior and upgraded to the digital controller.  A must IMHO.

Costco offers a great value and a excellent return policy should you not like the smoker.

In addition, Traeger has been very helpful with questions (I have had no problems), so they get a Very High recommendation from me. 

Enjoy your new hobby with whatever you choose to invest in.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 13, 2012)

rrhac said:


> I own a Traeger Junior and upgraded to the digital controller.  A must IMHO.
> 
> Costco offers a great value and a excellent return policy should you not like the smoker.
> 
> ...


When did you buy your Trager?  I have a cpl friends who loves theirs as well but I read about a quality issue lately.  I don't have one so really don't have dog in the fight ...just curious I guess.


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 13, 2012)

Personally, I love Big Poppa....if I ever get another one...it will be this one.  Not that brand....possibly a stick burner.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 14, 2012)

rrhac said:


> I own a Traeger Junior and upgraded to the digital controller.  A must IMHO.
> 
> Costco offers a great value and a excellent return policy should you not like the smoker.
> 
> ...


What digital controller did you get?

Traeger or Ortech?


----------



## rrhac (Nov 14, 2012)

We purchased it at Costco April - 2012.  We have been using it two to three times a week and love it!

No issues with quality or operation.


----------



## hvac (Apr 27, 2013)

Hope this is the right place for this question.  Just saw the SMF email about the Traeger Junior Pellet Grill and thought I would have a look.  I am confused, are the heaters powered by electricity or is the plug just for the auger.  If it is not electric how does it maintain an even heat over a set time?  The ad says it is rated at 19500 BTU if it's electric that about 50 watts?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 27, 2013)

I have had all kinds of pellet smoker/grills. If you want an American made buy a MAK.


----------



## bear55 (Apr 27, 2013)

My Rec Tec arrived this past week.  It is without doubt a solidly built machine and so far, no complaints.


----------



## geerock (Apr 27, 2013)

Temp is maintained thru the controller and sensor readings.  Heat is provided thru pellets from those temp reading. You are burning wood so you will have smoke and heat from that source.  I own a Traeger texas elite that I bought used very cheap and love it.  But there are a lot of great pellet smokers out there and, like Todd said, some great clones that are out there of high quality with extra features.


----------

